# RFC V ORIGINS (TAKE 2)



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi girls was trying to get some info on both clinics but my attempt at a poll didn't work  so will do it the long way and if any of you have time to answer it would be appreciated greatly by myself and others im sure.

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND?

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP?

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC)

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC.

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK?

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL?

As I said before about 3rd question-im interested to know does paying private make a difference to RFC tx, are you treated any better/same.
Thanks girls.


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND?  RFC  4 CYCLES

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP?  FIRST CYCLE  MC TWINS

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC)  PRIVATE

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC. NURSES WERE NICE BUT WHEN I LOST THE TWINS I HAD TO HAVE A SCAN DONE AND RECEPTION CALLED US TO THE DESK TWICE TO TELL US THAT WE WERE A WEEK EARLLY FOR GROTH SCAN EVEN AFTER TELLING THEM THAT WE HAD MC ALSO HAD OHSS AND LEFT US IN THE SCANNING ROOM JUST AS YOU ENTER THE CLINIC FOR 6HRS BEFORE WE WERE SEEN BY A DOCTOR

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? NEVER NOT EVEN IF IT WAS FREE 

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL?


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi baby powder 

we asked today what was the difference between private and nhs tx at the rfc and we were told no difference.

We have also looked at SIMS and GRCM but are holding out to see how we get on at this next scan.

Lx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? Origin

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? 2 fresh cycles and 1 fet - Still no BFP 

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC)

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC. I found the staff at Origin really friendly, helpful and professional at every stage of tx

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? absolutely.

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL?[/color] I know that they have a much longer waiting list now then when I was undergoing tx with them

Hope this is of some use to you


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi babypowder

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? 1 x RFC - NHS & 1 x Origin - Private

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? Only 1 x BFP @ Origin

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? Private

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC. RFC - nursing staff & docs good - admin staff horrendous.  Origin - all staff really lovely and better atmosphere (not cattle mart feeling).

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? Not to RFC but to Origin Yes definately.  Re admin staff at RFC - recently got phone call saying I had got to top of private list at RFC (after waiting time of 15 mths) when I told them I was almost 6 mths pregnant they didn't even say Oh thats great or congrats or anything just matter of factly said so I'll take you off the list then and hung up!!!!

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL?  I know prices have gone up at Origin for Private tx but if your gonna be paying then you may as well get the better service as you need to be as relaxed and comfortable as possible.  It's like anything you get what you pay for - I know it doesn't guarantee any more success but I feel that the treatment we got was second to none.

Hope this helps.


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Babypowder

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND?  Origin

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP?    1  x twins

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC)

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC.  could not fault in any way

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK?  definitley.  regardless of outcome, me and dh discussed after et that no matter what happened we were 100% that we as a couple and the origin as a company had done everything possible for this cycle of tx and whatever the outcome was meant to be.

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL? i know prices have gone up and there is now a wait list for tx, however i guess demand has greatly increased because of their excellent reputation and the fiasco that rfc made of wait lists nhs and private last year.  

Hope this helps and good luck with your tx journey


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? Origin and Sims

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? 2nd tx resulted in ds. Then had 4 tx trying for number 2

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC) private

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC. I cannot rate the professionalism of Origin high enough and I did not want to leave them. However I would offer a word of advice to any ladies who are having recurring IVF/ICSI failures (as I did). Origin do not provide great diagnostic procedures for recurring failures.  I was advised by them to go to another clinic. I am not being critical of them - they only offer IVF/ICSi and this is as far as they go.  I am now with Sims in Dublin and have found the difference immeasurable. I felt that I was completely new to the whole thing as they did so many different tests and used a completely different procedure. They have now diagnosed auto-immune issues and I will have treatment to try to rectify this. They also do blastocyst which gives the embies a better chance.  It is a bit of a pain travelling up and down from where I live but it is easy enough to get to. It is also more expensive - but I feel that if my ato immune issues had been diagnosed at the start then I wouldn't have spent all this money with Origin! Sims recommend doing the whole range tests before you do any procedures.  Again I am not criticising Origin they are great at what they do and I do have a ds  from them but their treatments and their tests are limited. I suppose in NI they feel that they would not attract the number of patients to offer a wider range of treatments and tests to.

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? I did go back 4 more times.

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL? Brilliant, lovely staff, handy car parking, free tea and coffee !!

Sorry about overly long post - but hopefully it might be useful to some of you. Good luck to you all at whatever stage you are in your treatment and I sincerely hope that all your baby dreams come true. 
PS if anyone wants any info on Sims just give me a pm.

Leah


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Girls thanks so much for posting the info, I see Origin flashing at me at the min-with all you've said. The waiting suits me as i will be a chance to lose weight and also I had in my head spring time, so don't mind waiting, McClure said today that it was more expensive at Origin-but you do get what you pay for and I would like the feeling of being an individual case rather than the one size fits all cattle brand at RFC. Though I will be forever greatful that I had the chance to go there.

Leah Sims sounds great-I would love to have testing done, but the travel is just too much for DP with his work-he's a lorry driver and never knows from one week to the next where he'll be delivering-he had to take a weeks hols for e/c and e/t  otherwise he would never have been there! 

Keep the posts comming girls this is really helpful


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? RFC

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? Three unsuccessful IUI's, BFP second IVF cycle

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC) NHS - first BFN cycle was privately funded whilst on waiting list

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC. Clinical staff, esp nurses, were fantastic. Had very little contact with admin staff except to query waiting list status and our dealings with them were handled quickly and professionally although I understand this is not the experience for everyone. Absolutely no difference in our treatment from private to NHS cycles.

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? No, but only because my DH is recognisable to some people having been on telly and so we think Origin would offer more privacy. Had just got GP to sign Origin referral form when we got a surprise natural BFP

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL?  Embryologists were fantastic - know from a friend who works at Royal that they have some of the most respected embrylogists in Europe


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? Origin first, presently RFC

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? 1ST ICSI resulted in bfp at Origin

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC) Private currently nhs go at rfc.

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC. Couldn't say enough about consultants, embryologists and nursing staff and Origin, all so helpful and friendly.. RFC admin staff not the brightest and alot of mix ups but nursing staff and consultants are lovely helpful and friendly..

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? Yeah to Origin..


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? Both ! RFC /nhs x1  Origin/private x1

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? None sadly  

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC) Fingers crossed for 3rd and final attempt (private) in the new year  

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC.  Nursing staff lovely at both clinics  ,but RFC feels like a conveyor belt and i feel that both clinics need to up their game a bit and start offering a wider range of tx and tests etc

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? RFC no ,Origin possibly .

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL? The RFC seems to be one size fits all ,at least Origin will work with your body and needs.


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? Origin + RFC.

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? Bfp first attempt at RFC

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? NHS. It's worth pointing out here that a lot of the doctors who work at Origin also work at RFC,( Part time ) I had Dr.Gillian Williamson for EC at both clinics, she was lovely, no difference in private and NHS.

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC.  RFC, Nurses and Doctors were fantastic, however admin staff sadly let the place down. Origin, very professional but on the down side they forgot to offer me a review after BFN 

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? Yes to both clinics.

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL? I think RFC are slowly but surely improving, again its the admin staff that need taken into line. Origin's a great place, especially if money isn't a big issue, they were quite pricey and I've heard that prices have shot up again since then


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND?
RFC

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP?
success at first attempt

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC)
NHS

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC.
Absolutely no complaints

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK?
Yes

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL?
No


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

1. WHICH CLINIC DID YOU ATTEND? 3 tx's at Origin

2. HOW MANY TX AT THAT CLINIC BEFORE SUCCESSFUL BFP? 3rd Time lucky

3. WAS SUCCESSFUL TX PRIVATE OR NHS GO? (RFC) All Private

4. WHAT WAS YOUR OVERALL OPINION OF CLINIC/STAFF ETC. Fantastic, Admin, nurses, doctors where all brillant. I think Dr Farrag was brillant

5. WOULD YOU GO BACK? Definitely

6. ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT CLINIC THAT MIGHT BE USEFUL? My last treatment at Origin was Jan/Early Feb, so I know that the waiting list and prices have gone up, both I think it is well worth it. Easy Parking, very private, very friendly staff.
RFC I am on the NHS waiting list still with RFC, ADMIN at RFC is very very bad


----------

